# "Pure Fix" Fixie bikes?



## FlowMaster23 (Mar 2, 2013)

im looking for a cheap bike to cruise and commute on. and i found the pure fix bike company. has anyone here ever ridden one or know someone who has?. i know it is a cheap bike, being only $325, so im not expecting anything special. i keep on reading bad reviews on them, but then got a little suspicious when every other one told me to go to bikesdirect.com and get something from there. i just want to know if it is a strong bike that will get me from point A to point B just fine, and go on like 10 mile cruises if i want to. tell me any bad things.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

Those are popular here near the university--see them everywhere it seems. I know one gal who is a serious rider, and has put hundreds of road miles on hers, completely stock. I would guess at that price point, there would be a luck-of-the-draw factor.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

My work is giving one of these away at each location. and I gave it a look over. for the money it is what it is. Gently used and maintained I imagine they will work fine.

I've noticed they only have one brake, I recommend 2 or 0. While the front brake provides 80% of the stopping power, that rear brake helps to keep the bike under control. Just the one gives the rider the illusion of control that throws them over the bars.

get one. slap a cheap rear brake on it. Run it singlespeed. I imagine it would be worth the money.


----------



## FlowMaster23 (Mar 2, 2013)

thats the plan, they sell a rear brake for 25, so i will probably go with it, cuz im in a busy town. its just gonna be a cheap town bike. last think i want to do is lock up my mtb bikes, because you know what those can cost.


----------



## Spykr (Feb 17, 2011)

The shop I worked at sold Pure Fixes along with all our other stuff. For the money, they're certainly not bad, and they come in neat colors. I DO advise taking great care when replacing tubes in them, there's something about the rim design that often causes tires beads to slip off during inflation more than normal, and also I've had more tubes blow up during inflation (or 5-10 minutes post inflation) with the purefix wheels than anything else. Take plenty of extra time when/if it comes to that. Or slap in some 60mm stem heavy duties and worry a lot less.


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

After reading about the cranks that magically break in half I would be cautious.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

aBicycle said:


> After reading about the cranks that magically break in half I would be cautious.


Are they breaking more often than FSA cranks?


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

The shop I work for just became a Pure Fix dealer at the beginning of this summer. We've sold quite a few of them and the quality seems to be pretty decent for the low price. I bought one of them, myself and have had no issues out of it in the 4-5 months I've owned it. We've had zero issues with tubes blowing out on the ones we've built and sold.

With that said, the only issue I've seen from the ones we've sold was one stripped rear hub, in which the cog/lock ring threads stripped under normal riding. The customer was a regular of ours and Pure Fix immediately took care of him. They sent him out a brand new wheelset and pair of lights for his troubles. The only thing it took was 5 minutes out of my time to email them a copy of his sales receipt and verification that the bike was built by us and not the customer. I've had a positive experience dealing with them.

For the price, I wouldn't expect them to perform or be the same quality of a much more expensive bike, but for what they are I think they're good bikes.


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

pigmode said:


> Are they breaking more often than FSA cranks?


Didn't know they did. Is anything well made anymore? *confused*


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm a bit of a Shimano fanboy. I think they have their manufacturing processes pretty dialed. Even the cheap stuff.


----------

